# New digitigrade stilt tutorial



## Deo (Feb 16, 2012)

I stumbled across Axel Hilstrom's new tutorial and thought I'd share.

[Part 1] [Part 2]







It looks so much better than the bulky, heavy, commonly used Gryphern stilt design. Heck, they even look a bit more stable than the Kim Graham/WETA stilts.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 16, 2012)

Any idea how much all those items would cost? As cool as it is to finally have a legit tutorial that isn't ridiculously complicated, prices of supplies always make me take a step back.


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 16, 2012)

I want to make those so bad. But I need more money :/


----------



## shteev (Feb 16, 2012)

I want to make those and beat people in sprinting competitions.

Looks like you could do some crazy shit with those.


----------



## Unca (Feb 16, 2012)

Deo said:


> I stumbled across Axel Hilstrom's new tutorial and thought I'd share.
> 
> [Part 1] [Part 2]
> 
> ...



I see you are a payed member, I saw this instructable the other day and wished I could save it as PDF... but alas I am a free member so I just did the screen shots and saved it that way.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 16, 2012)

This shit gives me ideas.

You'll never get me in a fursuit, but I wouldn't mind trying to build and improve prosthetics for them. This is the kind of mechanical shitting about I like.


----------



## marcwolf (Dec 21, 2014)

These are an excellent design.  I actually own a set of the WETA stilts and although they are very functional I find that because they are a 'one size fits all the ankles are very wide.

Nice thing is that there is NO welding so anyone with a few tools can make it.


----------



## SewingStuffs (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow those look amazing. 

I agree though, I wonder what the cost for materials would be for those. Thats the only thing I enjoy about the gryphern stilt design is that they are affordable for anyone to make.


----------

